# Most harmless spray?



## Eric Muehlbauer (Dec 4, 2011)

I was very surprised to find that all but one of my delanatii's are spiking, including my album. Since they are in the light garden, with its ubiquitous mealybugs, I was wondering which would be safer to spray, least likely to damage the buds- straight pyrethrin, or isopropyl alcohol (which has cinnamon sticks soaking in it). I don't have any other sprays, except for sunspray oil, which doesn't work (for me) on mealies anyway.


----------



## jtrmd (Dec 4, 2011)

I have never used pyrethrin,but have had isopropyl alcohol leave marks on buds/flowers in the past.


----------



## paphreek (Dec 4, 2011)

Pyrethrins when applied according to direction have never seemed to damage any of my Paph buds.


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 5, 2011)

I would NOT use alcohol on buds. Its cytotoxic, that's why it works as a sterilizer. It could easily mark the buds.


----------



## Ray (Dec 5, 2011)

Eric - try SucraShield. I have seen no bud damage using it - or any other, for that matter.


----------



## Lycaste53 (Dec 5, 2011)

If there are mealybugs on flowers, I remove them with cosmetic-cotton swabs (something like Q-tips, but more pointed than those wich are used for the ears). At the moment, I soak them -before taking off the mealies- in ´Eau Sauvage´ after-shave-lotion (Christian Dior) , that works very well. I treated the flower of my armeniacum this way two days ago and the flower is fine.
Best regards, Gina


----------



## likespaphs (Dec 5, 2011)

what about getting lacewing larvae to eat 'em?


----------



## Shiva (Dec 5, 2011)

I use EndAll II and a toothpic to remove them. Works fine but you have to be ready to do it again in a few days.


----------



## chrismende (Dec 5, 2011)

I've been using Bonide dormant oil in my greenhouse lately, with amazingly no damage to flowers or buds!


----------



## likespaphs (Dec 5, 2011)

dormant oil?!!
are you diluting the heck out of it?


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Dec 5, 2011)

Thanks...so far, no mealies on any buds...but I'll use the pyrethrin if I have to...I don't think I've ever seen damage from that. I'll have to look into Sucrashield.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 5, 2011)

The most harmless spray is water.


----------



## abax (Dec 6, 2011)

*Why spray at all? Systemic drenching is*

by far the best method in my greenhouse and drenching
spares the buds and blooms. Orthene 97% will also provide extended protection from reinfestation. I use
a tsp. per gallon and have never had any damage to any
kind of orchid.

*However Orthene does stink for a day or two.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Dec 6, 2011)

If I had a greenhouse, I would consider orthene, although it is a heavy hitter. But all my plants are in the same home I live in and share with my cats, who are very inquisitive about any liquid that goes on them. So, like it or not, I stick with pyrethrins and ethanol for mealies, sunspray for scale.


----------



## Rick (Dec 6, 2011)

I still use the Bayer "Bloom and Rose" (or something like that) which is essentially Merrit (just diluted for household use). I've never had it screw up buds.


----------



## abax (Dec 7, 2011)

I didn't realize you had to live with what you use, Eric.
Actually, my cats won't even come in my gh after I've
used Orthene. Their cat sensibilities are mightily offended
by the smell. They also give me very dirty looks from the outside door!


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 7, 2011)

Rick said:


> I still use the Bayer "Bloom and Rose" (or something like that) which is essentially Merrit (just diluted for household use). I've never had it screw up buds.



I agree. And I've used it up to a cup per gallon.


----------



## PaulS (Dec 8, 2011)

Rick said:


> I still use the Bayer "Bloom and Rose" (or something like that) which is essentially Merrit (just diluted for household use). I've never had it screw up buds.



I've used the commercial strength stuff in the past (Confidor), and put it on fairly strong. It's systemic so you can water it on or spray it, either way has worked well for me, and no damage.


----------



## tomkalina (Dec 8, 2011)

We use the Bayer product as well, as a spot treatment for mealies with good results. It's Bayer "Rose and Flower" spray and it's active ingredient is Imidacloprid, the same chemical found in Merit. Available at any Home Depot for about $ 5.00.


----------



## Erythrone (Dec 8, 2011)

I use Botanigard but I usually avoid spraying on buds.


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 8, 2011)

Actually, what I've used is Bayer Tree and Shrub, but the active ingredient is the same: Imidacloprid.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Dec 8, 2011)

I was at Home Depot today, but my wife rushed me out...she hates the place even more than I do. I don't know if I've ever seen it there....is it available in all states? Then again, my local HD is really crappy.


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Dec 9, 2011)

Eric, I don't know if it is available her in New York. It's in a blue container. I bought a similar product put out by the same company a couple ofyears ago. I was told that particular product was no longer going to be sold in N.Y. after they sold there existing stock, so I grabed the couple of small btls. that they had left. I know I've seen it in at Lowes in S. Carolina when I'm vacationing there. Can, you believe it, I spend some of my time in Lowes while vacationing at the condo. Even though it's not mine, it's a friends of mines and I do repairs as I see fit.


----------



## likespaphs (Dec 9, 2011)

i think imidacloprid is banned on long island, but i may be wrong


----------



## tomkalina (Dec 9, 2011)

I'm sure Hausermann's still sells it, but it won't be quite as cheap as HD.....


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 9, 2011)

likespaphs said:


> i think imidacloprid is banned on long island, but i may be wrong



you are right; since long island is sandy, and imidacloprid is somewhat persistent in water, and there are so many people using it on lawns and turf farms it has been banned there. it seeps down through the sand and stays in the aquifer a while

it's allowed in the rest of new york state, though I think the lawn version isn't sold here. you can still buy it on the internet


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 9, 2011)

I've gotten mine from Lowe's and Menards.


----------

